# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  demande de stage de pfe

## zizou_90

Monsieur,
Je cherche un stage de fin d'tude en France pour une dure de 6 moisn
Actuellement tudiant en Troisime annes cycle ingnieur en informatique  ESPRIT (Ecole Suprieur Prive dIngnierie et de Technologies)  Tunis filire informatique, option Business Intelligence / ERP, ce serait une vritable opportunit pour moi deffectuer mon stage au sein de votre socit qui opre dans un domaine trs riche et intressant pour moi.
Dynamique et motiv, jai acquis au cours de mes tudes les qualits dcoute et de comprhension ncessaires tout en me familiarisant avec les outils techniques mis  ma disposition.
Esprant que ma candidature retienne votre attention, je serais  votre disposition pour un ventuel entretien.
Dans lattente dune rponse de votre part veuillez, agrer, Monsieur lexpression de mes salutations distingues.

----------

